# my kitties being cute last night :P



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

awwww i love my babies ;P just thought I'd share hehe.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I can't get over how much your Oliver looks like my Oliver! How old is yours? My Ollie will be 1 on June 22. Your Oliver looks so huge!!! Mine weighs in at 14.5 lbs now... I just started him on a diet a few days ago. Those pics are soooooooooooooooooo cute! I love them!


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> I can't get over how much your Oliver looks like my Oliver! How old is yours? My Ollie will be 1 on June 22. Your Oliver looks so huge!!! Mine weighs in at 14.5 lbs now... I just started him on a diet a few days ago. Those pics are soooooooooooooooooo cute! I love them!


I'm not sure how much he weighs last time I weighed him was about6 months ago and he weiged 12-13 lbs, I'm sure he's larger now, he's about 2, and he is a bigg furr ball tis why I think he looks so huge, he';s also very tall, but his hair is gotten so much longer that his pattern looks off hehe


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

How cute!!!!! :) Another one joining the family here, both Olivers look so similar to my Kayla. We're just a gaw-geous looking bunch of kitties here.


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

Superkitties said:


> How cute!!!!! :) Another one joining the family here, both Olivers look so similar to my Kayla. We're just a gaw-geous looking bunch of kitties here.


beautifullllllll kitty! exactly like my oliver, markings and color and all, do you know by chance what breed exactly they are? cause I've never been too sure ;x


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

You forgot my Dunga! She can't sit like Oliver but she looks similar too!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I LOVE pics 4 and 5 -- kitty looks like he is a king and you should kiss his paw. What character! Oh -- and Oliver is a domestic shorthaired classic tabby (if that's Oliver in the first pic), and Little is a domestic short haired mackeral torbie. (its when there are orange colored patches in the tabby pattern). I thought that Heather's Oliver was a mackerel tabby, but I don't really remember any pics that really show his markings well -- he's usually sitting up like a person. lol.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww, got to love them walmart bags. Anyways love the 3rd pic :lol:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I love the 3rd and 4th pictures!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Great pics!!! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Great pictures and cute kitties!


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> I LOVE pics 4 and 5 -- kitty looks like he is a king and you should kiss his paw. What character! Oh -- and Oliver is a domestic shorthaired classic tabby (if that's Oliver in the first pic), and Little is a domestic short haired mackeral torbie. (its when there are orange colored patches in the tabby pattern). I thought that Heather's Oliver was a mackerel tabby, but I don't really remember any pics that really show his markings well -- he's usually sitting up like a person. lol.



yeah I just realized he's a domestic shorthair but no accually little is a grey domestic mixed with a calico, I know the parents of her  and yeah he is king!


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

Lori said:


> Great pictures and cute kitties!


thank you ;]


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

Maleke said:


> I love the 3rd and 4th pictures!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

reneewendland said:


> but no accually little is a grey domestic mixed with a calico, I know the parents of her  and yeah he is king!


That's cool that you know her parents, but HER coloring is her own. Her parents have their own colorings, even if they were both domestic shorthair -- calico is a color/pattern not a breed.  Make sense? So HER coloring and pattern is mackerel torbie (it looks like from the pictures) or you might call her a tabby with red highlights, and her breed is domestic shorthair, just like her parents.

For example, if my kitty is a silver tabby, and her parents were a shaded silver tabby and a brown tabby, I would just call her a silver tabby, not shaded silver tabby mixed with brown tabby, because those are colors, not breeds. But if my kitty's parents were a siamese and an american shorthair, I'd call her a siamese/american shorthair mix because that is her breed. Hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> reneewendland said:
> 
> 
> > but no accually little is a grey domestic mixed with a calico, I know the parents of her  and yeah he is king!
> ...


Ah ok I understand, not too confusing  I understand. Well either way her father was a huge black /orange/white cat and her mom was a tiny little solid grey/.silver tabby. but I get what you mean about the coloring and ect.


----------

